# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La Junta de Andalucía dice que el proyecto de la Ley de Agua

## Embalses

*La Junta de Andalucía dice que el proyecto de la Ley de Agua se presentará al Parlamento en torno al primer periodo de sesiones de 2009* 
10-10-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

La consejera de Medio Ambiente, Cinta Castillo, anunció hoy que el proyecto de la Ley de Agua, que será la primera normativa integral de la gestión del agua en la Comunidad, se presentará en el Parlamento de Andalucía, para su debate, en torno al primer período de sesiones de 2009.

En respuesta a una pregunta oral realizada en el Pleno del Parlamento de Andalucía por el PP-A, Castillo explicó que los objetivos primordiales de la citada ley serán "garantizar el derecho de los andaluces al abastecimiento y mejorar la calidad de los servicios".

Asimismo, la consejera de Medio Ambiente, que dijo que la Administración andaluza está inmersa en la creación de un "gran acuerdo andaluz" por el agua, insistió en que la puesta en marcha de la Ley de Agua no va a repercutir "absolutamente en nada" en la economía de los ciudadanos andaluces.

Por su parte, la diputada popular del PP-A Carolina González Vigo consideró que la política de aguas es un "gran fracaso" de la Junta de Andalucía, al tiempo que criticó que el presidente del Gobierno andaluz, Manuel Chaves, anunciara la citada ley en el año 2000 y que la anterior consejera de Medio Ambiente, Fuensanta Coves, dijera que se aprobaría a finales de 2006. "Los nueve años de diferencia entre la promesa de Chaves y cuando finalmente llegará al Parlamento demuestran una incompetencia sin precedentes", aseguró.

Asimismo, González Vigo insistió en el carácter recaudatorio de la la futura Ley de Aguas, lo que, según dijo, ha hecho que el proyecto de ley cuente con el rechazo de la Confederación de Asociaciones de Vecinos de Andalucía (CAVA), la Federación Andaluza de Municipios de Andalucía (FAMP) y las comunidades de regantes.

Por último, la diputada popular instó a la consejera de Medio Ambiente a que "diga la verdad sobre el canon y los nuevos impuestos, que implicarán que los ayuntamientos tengan que cobrarle más a los vecinos por el agua, quienes tendrán que pagar hasta el doble".

----------

